# F1 2013 startet nicht mit Windows 8.1!



## msdd63 (18. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe Windows 8 gestern auf 8.1 aktualisiert. Wenn ich F1 2013 jetzt starten will sagt Steam "Spiel konnte nicht gestartet werden (Anwendung läuft bereits). Alle anderen Spiele laufen. Auf Google ist nichts zu finden.


----------



## Tripleh84 (18. Oktober 2013)

Lösche Mal die Game Cache oder Lass die Lokalen Dateien Überprüfen bei Steam.. Geht auf jedenfall.


----------



## billythekitt (18. Oktober 2013)

Hi, also bei mir läuft es super. Vielleicht ist da irgend etwas anderes dran schuld


----------



## Crush182 (18. Oktober 2013)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Lösche Mal die Game Cache oder Lass die Lokalen Dateien Überprüfen bei Steam.. Geht auf jedenfall.


 
Oder,falls das nicht hilft... starte das spiel im "kompatibilitätsmodus+admin (+im fenster öffnen)"
Bzw. benutze diesen Kompatiblitätsassistenten, wenn es den bei Windows 8 noch gibt 

-Hatte das gleiche Problem bei Saintsrow 4, da hab ich den "assistenten" machen lassen.
Der hat das ganze dann mit WindowsXP und im Fenster geöffnet 

-Denn ich weiß nich, wie man das "im Fenster öffnen" von hand an bekommt xD


----------



## msdd63 (18. Oktober 2013)

Ich lies die lokalen Dateien überptüfen und jetzt funktioniert F1 2013 wieder. Danke Triple84!!!!!!!!


----------



## cnb1806 (19. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir startet F1 2012, aber sobald es in die Box geht, verschwimmen die Farben

Neueste Treiber von Gforce sind installiert


----------



## KatieKen (19. Oktober 2013)

Gleiches Problem hier. Bisher folgende Schritte *ohne* Erfolg durchgeführt:


Spiel als Admin ausführen
Appcache-Ordner löschen
Steam als Admin gestartet und Dateien von F1 2013 überprüfen lassen
Entweder kommt die Meldung, dass das Spiel angeblich schon läuft oder es erscheint die Meldung, dass kein DX10/11 kompatibler Adapter gefunden werden konnte. Habe eine ATi HD7850 und die 13.9er Treiber in Win 8.1 drüberinstalliert > gleiche Meldung. 13.11 Beta > gleiche Meldung.


Da ich mit Images arbeite, habe ich einfach das Image von meinem Win 8 wieder drübergebügelt, damit ich überhaupt wieder F1 zocken kann. Blöde. -.-


----------

